
Student Finds Bacteria That Eats Pollution and ‘Breathes’ Electricity - joeyespo
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/students-find-bacteria-that-eats-pollution-and-breathes-electricity-in-yellowstone
======
hhjj
It doesn't look like a novel discovery:
[http://www.terradaily.com/reports/PollutionEating_Bacteria_P...](http://www.terradaily.com/reports/PollutionEating_Bacteria_Produce_Electricity.html)

~~~
craftinator
Concur. The needed to use the phrase "Eat pollution" and "breathe electricity"
to make it seem novel.

